# ESPN's Jade McCarthy.....



## Dub (Jul 4, 2014)

Is killing me this morning with the red dress on.  I've never been more attentive to the morning sports updates.....
























Well done, ESPN, well done.







That's all I got.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 4, 2014)

Not bad but it looks like she stole her legs from Ms. Piggy.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 4, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Not bad but it looks like she stole her legs from Ms. Piggy.



She's a little thick.


----------



## Dub (Jul 4, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> She's a little thick.



I'm down with the thickness !!!!



Take a look at ESPN2 right now for the live look at her in that red dress.

No Mrs Piggy.

Something about this gal really inspires me.  Sort of girl-next-doorish-all grown up thing going on.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 4, 2014)

Those legs are a definite indicator of junk in the trunk.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 4, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Those legs are a definite indicator of junk in the trunk.



Nothin wrong with that.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 4, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nothin wrong with that.



No that's something we CAN agree on!


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 4, 2014)

ESPN hast a host of lookers! Chris McKendry, Hannah Storm, Lindsey Czarniak... Linda Cohn has still got it and Sara Walsh just kills me!


----------

